# About ShopTemp



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 15, 2010)

today its my first time buying somethign frmo ShopTemp Do you need paypal? and if i got one its ok i just log in to my paypal? are the deliveries safe, and  does the original package doesnt get damaged while shipping?....

Another question is:
Why doesn't paypal show my currency i activated my prepaid debit card waited around 20 minutes for it to truly activate then i went to paypal and added the card and paypal is showing $0.00 on the account why is that? it wasnt doint that last time i used it DX

Some help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 15, 2010)

You need to use Paypal for ShopTemp. 

Also what prepaid debit card are you using? If you transfer balance from account to Paypal it takes about 3-5 days.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 15, 2010)

im not transfering nothing o.o i jsut bought a Visa Walmart MoneyCard about 4 hours ago besides it wasnt doing that the first few times i used paypal (yes same card from walmart)


----------



## craplame (Oct 15, 2010)

Paypal won't show how much your prepaid card because it's not actually a real "credit card". Is there a link on your debit card? You can check how much you have on it through the actual website.

And yes, you have to use Paypal for ShopTemp. Deliveries are safe, I got my Acekard 2.1 in 13 days. No, it doesn't get damaged. It's in bubble wrap.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 15, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> Paypal won't show how much your prepaid card because it's not actually a real "credit card". Is there a link on your debit card? You can check how much you have on it through the actual website.
> 
> And yes, you have to use Paypal for ShopTemp. Deliveries are safe, I got my Acekard 2.1 in 13 days. No, it doesn't get damaged. It's in bubble wrap.



Yes i just cheked and i think the walmartmoneycard.com website did detect paypal and took away 1 dollar .____.
but pay pal wont show the balance..... i know it does because when i used to donate to a website i would get this same card add it and it would show $20, $25, $10 etc. unless im adding it wrong its probably my 3~4th time using paypal btw...

Ireally want that Super Card DSTWO xD


----------



## craplame (Oct 15, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> craplame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yeah, that means your account is connected with Paypal. And paypal is being really weird and not showing your account for some odd reason. Yeah, paypal takes a dollar away if you try to connect a credit card or debit card. Don't worry about Paypal. You don't have to have a paypal account, you just need your debit card. Go to Super Card DS Two page on Shoptemp, and put that in your shopping cart and check out. Then input your card's information and address and you're done.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ohh so i dont need paypal? O.O? thats a life saver


----------



## craplame (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, you need to use paypal for Shoptemp. But you don't need an account.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 15, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> Well, you need to use paypal for Shoptemp. But you don't need an account.


Oh... Well i clicked on dont have a paypal account and payed with my prepaid debit card... im guessing it worked cuz i finished the transaction and said they are sending a email with order summary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: i just cheked the balance on my card it says it has $4.05 left out of the $49.00


----------



## craplame (Oct 15, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> craplame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, you just bought yourself an Super Card DSTwo! Yeah, if they say they're sending you an email, then your debit card is working. But since it's Saturday in China, it will send on Monday (Sunday in USA). Since they don't work on the weekends.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bah thats the good part..... waiting for your item o.o i love waiting for stuff i order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus i was desperate to get one cuz i broke my 2 R4is =W=


----------



## craplame (Oct 16, 2010)

That's true. Haha, I'm still waiting for my items to be shipped from shoptemp. I love buying stuff online, lmao. Aw, I'm sorry about your R4is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least you're getting something that won't die on you.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 16, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> That's true. Haha, I'm still waiting for my items to be shipped from shoptemp. I love buying stuff online, lmao. Aw, I'm sorry about your R4is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep its an awsome card....... or so i've read... when i get it ima test it lets see how it is o.o
its gonna be hard to adjust to this new card since i already knew how an R4i worked Dx


----------



## craplame (Oct 16, 2010)

I also plan on buying a DSTwo later. Yeah, I heard it's one of the best flash carts since it can play practically anything. I think it's easy to use it as well. You should check out the review for it here.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 16, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> I also plan on buying a DSTwo later. Yeah, I heard it's one of the best flash carts since it can play practically anything. I think it's easy to use it as well. You should check out the review for it here.



Ohh ok ima take a look on that thanks for helping me on this buying/Paypal issue


----------

